# Cotton Candy fix? :( Please help...



## Herco (9/9/16)

Hey guys,

I mixed a bottle of Cotton Candy saturday evening. I was looking for something sweet and simple. I gave it a hot bath and placed it in the cupboard until last night. I made a 30ml bottle:

6ml Cotton Candy Concentrate
19.2ml VG

I tasted it last night and it is very 'perfumy' and sharp, not nice at all. Did I add too much flavouring? What can I add to make it vapable?

Thanks!


----------



## stevie g (9/9/16)

You used far too much. Go to eliquidrecipes.com and look at the median percentage used and use that in your next batch.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

1st newbie mistake. Is it possible to fix the batch by adding more VG/PG until I reach the 'median' on e-liquid-recipes?


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

The median for cotton candy is 4% whilst you have essentially used 20%

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

Oh and we have all done this at some stage or the other...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> The median for cotton candy is 4% whilst you have essentially used 20%



I actually went for 20%... :/ So for single flavours less is more? 

I mixed another recipe with 2ml of 3 flavours to hit 20%... Might have to revise that one as well.


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/9/16)

Herco said:


> I actually went for 20%... :/ So for single flavours less is more?
> 
> I mixed another recipe with 2ml of 3 flavours to hit 20%... Might have to revise that one as well.



My personal preference is between 10% to 15% flavours in total but I have seen recipes that go higher..it depends on the brand you using and flavour profile..TFA are perfumey on some of the flavours hence I keep in down..

@Sprint advice is spot on...I always look at the e-liquid-recipes site and check % are being used to see if I am on the right track

I also look at this site in the DIY section to see what % are used as a starting point

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (9/9/16)

Hey bud

Which cotton candy are you using? I'm assuming it is TFA Cotton Candy (not the Circus version). If it is normal TFA cotton candy, all you will taste is overwhelming sugar and I stongly suggest against using it as a single flavour... Cotton Candy from TFA is basically Ethyl Maltol at 10% in PG. If you are looking for a Cotton Candy flavour, you should consider the TFA Cotton Candy Circus or Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy from CAP (Cotton Candy Circus at around 6% with maybe a % or 2 of marshmallow, and BRCC at around 4%)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Igno (9/9/16)

I use TFA cotton candy mainly as a sweetener, nothing higher than 2.5 - 3%


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

Cespian said:


> Hey bud
> 
> Which cotton candy are you using? I'm assuming it is TFA Cotton Candy (not the Circus version). If it is normal TFA cotton candy, all you will taste is overwhelming sugar and I stongly suggest against using it as a single flavour... Cotton Candy from TFA is basically Ethyl Maltol at 10% in PG. If you are looking for a Cotton Candy flavour, you should consider the TFA Cotton Candy Circus or Blue Raspberry Cotton Candy from CAP (Cotton Candy Circus at around 6% with maybe a % or 2 of marshmallow, and BRCC at around 4%)



I used the TFA Cotton Candy. Thanks for the advice dude. I am chucking this horrible sweet shitbatch tonight. When mixing something off the bat again I will definitely reference e-liquid-recipes for single flavours.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/9/16)

Wow. At the recommended 4% single flavor usage, you should be able to mix up a 150ml batch with 6ml of Cotton Candy :
http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/832692/TFA Cotton Candy

Depending on taste, most 'single flavor' recipes I'd use max 8% of TFA, but EM is very sweet from my limited experience.

I'd suggest speed-mixing/diluting a small portion of the existing batch with some more PG / VG & Nic, and check if that is a bit more vapable than the current lot. If that's the case, you can still use the current lot instead of just dumping it.


----------



## stevie g (9/9/16)

Herco said:


> 1st newbie mistake. Is it possible to fix the batch by adding more VG/PG until I reach the 'median' on e-liquid-recipes?


yes you can do this. Use an eliquid calculator to work out a batch using 6ml of cotton candy at a base of 4%.

Then just add the remaining vg and pg from the calculation obviously subtracting what amounts you already poured.


----------



## stevie g (9/9/16)

Herco said:


> I used the TFA Cotton Candy. Thanks for the advice dude. I am chucking this horrible sweet shitbatch tonight. When mixing something off the bat again I will definitely reference e-liquid-recipes for single flavours.


the cotton candy you used is mainly EM but there is extra stuff in there for the candy floss effect. Don't toss it, dilute it to 4 or 5% then report back to us how it tastes. I've not done a cotton candy stand alone so would he interested to get your impressions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

Im going to extract 5ml of the 30ml 20% batch.

Which means that there is 1ml of cotton candy and 4ml PG/VG. 

Sooo, I need to add another 20ml VG to that 5ml.. Then I will have 1/25ml cotton candy which equals 4%.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Herco (9/9/16)

I 'should' be able to shake and vape to test flavour?


----------



## Cespian (9/9/16)

Sprint said:


> the cotton candy you used is mainly EM but there is extra stuff in there for the candy floss effect. Don't toss it, dilute it to 4 or 5% then report back to us how it tastes. I've not done a cotton candy stand alone so would he interested to get your impressions



TFA Cotton Candy does not contain anything else besides for EM diluted to 10% in PG. Not sure where you got that info from but I have the fact sheets from TFA. So in essence, no, this should not be used as a standalone flavour. It is a diluted sweetener.


----------



## mcgeerj35 (9/9/16)

I love my fw blueberry as a standalone recipe at 10% its quite good the median is 15 but i would go at 10% no higher but lovely flavour 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Herco (19/9/16)

Thanks for all the help guys! I tinkered a little, but it went down the drain eventually...


----------



## NewOobY (19/9/16)

Herco said:


> Thanks for all the help guys! I tinkered a little, but it went down the drain eventually...


oh unlucks dude, in general man - don't use more than 12% total flavouring, unless it is a recipe that is tried and tested. ELR is a great place for recipes though - just find a profile you like then sort by rating.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

